# List of Australian accredited sponsor



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there

https://www.mia.org.au/documents/item/934

As per this website, sponsors can have accredited status for priority processing of their nominations and visas

Is their any website, which gives the list of the business who have this accredited status ?

Thanks for advising


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

If immigration don't publically advertise it, which I doubt they do, then I really doubt there is a website that lists them.

It would make interesting reading though...


----------



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there 
It's quite advertised in NZ and the list of companies is available easily for anyone to search alphabetically 

Also the scheme is advertised to some extent By Australia immigration department also as I sourced that information from the 457 visa FAQ page

Maybe not too many companies have applied and been accredited as yet

Maybe one of the experienced members could find out more from the immigration department and post on the forum

Thanks for advising


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

This reports tell you the main occupation/industry of the 457 workers .. it doesn't tell you accreditated sponsors because i expect thats covered by some kind of privacy provision.


----------



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

al_ghazal said:


> This reports tell you the main occupation/industry of the 457 workers .. it doesn't tell you accreditated sponsors because i expect thats covered by some kind of privacy provision.


Hi there

Thanks for for the link
It's quite Informative

But as far as privacy provision goes, I don't think any company would want to hide the fact that it is an accredited sponsor.

In fact in my opinion it adds to the prestige of the company and it will become an additional plus point for job applicants and so would like it to be known as far as possible

I had contacted the AUS high commission in NZ, but they could not help me with the same.

Is there any email I'd on which I can send this question to Immigration department ?

Thanks for advising


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

For my own curiosity & don't feel obligated to answer, why do you want it?


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for for the link
> It's quite Informative
> ...


I see where you are coming from regarding company prestige but you are not taking in the local context where there is a lot of sensitivities and even criticism around hiring foreign workers. I'm not saying I agree with it, but that's how it is. Especially with the rorting and exploitation that was exposed a year or two ago.

Also even if it was desirable to have this information published it's unlikely the government would do it because they are very risk adverse in terms of privacy etc and are probably not meant to be seen to be promoting one company over another.

In any case you can always contact DIBP using this webform and ask them for a copy of the list.


----------



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Mania said:


> For my own curiosity & don't feel obligated to answer, why do you want it?


I will be applying for a 457 visa and I was curious if the company is accredited in Australia and if so, my application would be fast tracked

I have to make plans for relocation to Australia as my current tenancy in NZ is ending soon and I have to decide for how long I want to renew my tenancy

Thanks for advising


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I will be applying for a 457 visa and I was curious if the company is accredited in Australia and if so, my application would be fast tracked
> 
> I have to make plans for relocation to Australia as my current tenancy in NZ is ending soon and I have to decide for how long I want to renew my tenancy
> 
> Thanks for advising


Thanks for the reply! Have you asked the company to indicate a timeframe? Perhaps of recent previous applicants? That should give you an idea at least!

If they say they've had no recent applicants it would probably be fair to assume that they aren't accredited.


----------



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Mania said:


> Thanks for the reply! Have you asked the company to indicate a timeframe? Perhaps of recent previous applicants? That should give you an idea at least!
> 
> If they say they've had no recent applicants it would probably be fair to assume that they aren't accredited.


The company has appointed a migration agent for facilitating the visa

The Agent is non committal about the time frame and has indicated may take upto 12 weeks or more

Thanks for advising


----------

